# Drew Estate Drew Estate ( CI legends ) copper Cigar Review - I'll buy it again!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A little sweet at first, but if you like infused cigars you can't go wrong with this "priced right smoke"

Read the full review here: Drew Estate Drew Estate ( CI legends ) copper Cigar Review - I'll buy it again!


----------

